# Getting ready for winter



## Rodney (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi All.  Well I am pretty much set for fall/winter.  I really don't want to rush it but it feels good to have it done.  The wood is moved from the backyard into the garage.  It is maple and is nice and dry.  Most of the bark ( 80% ) has fallen off.  It is about 18 months since split.  I will include some pics.  Hope everyone is doing well and here's top another burning season.  ( raised my beer )

Here's a pic of the wood pile, almost 6 feet high, 13 feet long.  3 rows deep.  I figure I have around 7 face cords, plenty to keep us warm for a season.


----------



## Rodney (Sep 11, 2006)

Heres a pic of the room the Regency is in.


----------



## Rodney (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's the Regency on one of the nice cool nights.


----------



## Rodney (Sep 11, 2006)

And here is the house it heats.  Pretty open concept.  We have central heating as well ( natural gas ) but nothing compares to the good ol' wood.


----------



## Rodney (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's a pic of the ol Regency again.  Just a little fire to take the chill off.  Man I love the Regency, no complaints with this one.  Does as it should.  Anyways, take care everyone!


----------



## Corie (Sep 11, 2006)

This thread rocks!


----------



## IPLUMB (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice lookin stove!


----------



## njtomatoguy (Sep 12, 2006)

No bugs or critters-- Right?

I have chipmunks driving the dogs crazy, and also saw the BIGGEST  spider I have ever seen  in my life in between some logs.

Hosing veerything down with bug spray before anything comes near my house..


----------



## Roospike (Sep 12, 2006)

( raised my beer as well ) Great looking stove , wood is out of the way and stacked very nice and the yard is nicely mowed ready for the leaf piles . 8 ball anyone ?


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 12, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> ( raised my beer as well ) Great looking stove , wood is out of the way and stacked very nice and the yard is nicely mowed ready for the leaf piles . 8 ball anyone ?



No kidding. Just how good could it get? Wood just outside the door. Pool table ready to rock.


----------



## Rodney (Sep 12, 2006)

We don't have any problems with the critters.  Other than the occasional small spider.  The wood is seasoned when we bring it into the garage and we are in Central Ontario ( canada ) so not really an area where critters are a problem.  It is so convenient having the wood in the garage.   Mind you there is something to be said about trudging through the snow to the wood pile out back....and gathering enough wood for the day.  Unfortunately it usually involves swear words.  Anyways, I was thinking about starting a small fire tonight ( they say it is getting down to 8C ) but I think I will hold off yet.  Soon though.......soon.   Now back to the beer.


----------



## ourhouse (Sep 12, 2006)

Bring on the cold weather


----------



## suematteva (Sep 12, 2006)

next to the important wood pile, was that the refrigerator with the maple leaf and hockey emblem?  probably full of Ontario's finest spring water!


----------



## Rhone (Sep 12, 2006)

This thread does rock!  What a cool house!  Is it super insulated?  Perhaps you're in a warm climate?  It's amazing you can heat that big house with little wood and call it plenty, that's a dream come true for me.  

That house is so cool!  I think my house half the size and I go through 4-5 full cords. I see someone is spoiled in the picture the room with the Regency (second picture) is in, napping away.  That's nice to see, they look just like one of mine.


----------



## Roospike (Sep 12, 2006)

Rhonemas said:
			
		

> Is it super insulated?  Perhaps you're in a warm climate?  It's amazing you can heat that big house with little wood and call it plenty, that's a dream come true for me.
> 
> That house is so cool!  I think my house half the size and I go through 4-5 full cords. .




```
Grandprix we are in Central Ontario ( canada ) so not really an area where critters are a problem.
```


----------



## Rodney (Sep 12, 2006)

No, we are definetly not in a warm climate.  We get real winters here.  When we first purchased this home five years ago I installed the wood stove.  There was not a wood stove prior to us.  So I had to do the chimney as well.  This was a big decision.  I read up on John Gulland site in regards to the best place to put a chimney, which is up through the house.  But I was nervous that it would be a big deal.  However, the last thing I wanted was chimney performance problems.  So I crossed my fingers and told the contractor to put it up through the house.  It went in without a hitch.  And it was worth the effort.  It is an absolutely perfect performing system.  No backdraft, and always starts quickly.  

As far as being able to heat the house with only 7 face chords.  Well, the first few years I had the stove I probally went through closer to 10 face chords.  But it was because I couldn't resist burning all the time.  Whether it was cold or not I was putting wood in the fire.  I was an addict.  Now I am much more controlled....most of the time.  Its hard to resist sometimes.  The house is a Spanish entry so it is easy to heat because the basement is right below the main floor and open concept.  It is not a back split which would be much harder to heat.  

As far as the cat......she loves it.  In the mornings when the fire has died out she will often meow until I get one going.  She's a true wood stove lover.  Here she is...waiting for winter.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 13, 2006)

I know what you mean. The other night I left the windows open and it got pretty cool in the house overnight. The next morning when I went down for coffee my wifes cat was laying in front of the not yet used stove whining at me.


----------



## Rhone (Sep 14, 2006)

Oops!  Didn't notice you stated you lived in Central Ontario.  That's the first Spanish Entry I've seen, I love it.  

I'm glad you mentioned putting the chimney inside... I'm thinking about putting a stove in my basement and after reading about Gulland's evil chimney I emailed him asking if the outside combustion thing would prevent it.  He said 





> Outdoor air does not help an outside chimney. In both cases (outside chimneys and outdoor air) the problem is the physics of how chimneys and houses interact. Nothing you do can change the physics of the situation. Which is why we make such a big deal about it.


  Honestly, I don't understand what he's saying except the part it won't help.  It was very nice of him to answer, now, I'm having second thoughts about the stove in the basement because I'd have the chimney chase running up the center of my kitchen.   I don't think I'll get approval for that 

Your cat is beautiful!  Very defined stripes/spots, beautiful coat, has a lot of pure tiger cat in her (not as much white), her tail looks very undersized for her body, that's cute and she's big!  Here's a picture of mine, had an operation in one of her eyes, likes to lay on her back, more white than yours, has socks on all paws, I think she's probably a little bigger than yours, she weighs 16 lbs (7.26 kg) they may even be the same.  You can see her size in the close-up of her face.  I hated cats.  It took 2.5 years and now there's no way I'll live without one.  We now have 2, someone dropped a near dead cat on our doorstep last year.  I knew what was going to happen the second I opened the door and my wife saw it but, it was in such bad shape I thought it wouldn't survive.  Well, it did and we have 2 cats now.  Gotta love that asbestos flooring in my house from the 60's huh?  Just another project waiting for me to do.  I bought my house 3 years ago.

Is it just me, my picture previews seem to always be much bigger compared to everyone else's.  Take a look at the size of the preview of your cat vs. mine.


----------



## DonCT (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok, this is creepy. Here's my kitty. Names Ben and he's a PITA untill I light the fire, then he's all snuggly....

A strange similarity here. Must be they are wood hunting cats


----------



## Todd (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice setup, I had a small regency that performed well a few years back. I can relate to being an addict. It's hard to wait in early fall when the temps start to fall. If you burn too soon your wood pile shrinks fast and by January your wondering if you'll have enough wood.


----------

